# Double Fugue for Organ, Bb Major



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Made this little exercise inspired by Arnerich's one of the same, except for Organ therefore I have to deal with the pedal also, which I keep simple mostly as the positiv and oberwerk lines are more complex most of the time, I made it in roughly a spare 1-2 hours last night so forgive any rough edges, I let some things slide and didnt structure it all that well, if I spent more time on it I would but I am busy working on my Symphony among other more serious works. Its just a work where I felt like doing for fun.

Everything technical and related to the fugue is also notated, e.g subjects, stretto, inversions, melodic inversions, augmentation and dimmunention, episodes ect.

.wav: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuURjBPendZVWJOUUU

PDF: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUQTlHcWprSlRlRnM

(Also I know the organ pedal cant reach the low B, I just did it because I dont intend for this piece to ever be performed.)

P.S; you may have to download the file to play it, Google Drive is playing up sadly :/


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

There are some rough edges but I like and admire your ambition to compose this. There are some that shy away from such challenges and others who see it as something to conquer. You said you did it for the fun of it and I can attest that composing music with daring counterpoint is exciting to do and uniquely rewarding. I think it would be great to hear you compose a double fugue for choir utilizing the contrapuntal techniques you used in the this fugue. Great work!


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

arnerich said:


> There are some rough edges but I like and admire your ambition to compose this. There are some that shy away from such challenges and others who see it as something to conquer. You said you did it for the fun of it and I can attest that composing music with daring counterpoint is exciting to do and uniquely rewarding. I think it would be great to hear you compose a double fugue for choir utilizing the contrapuntal techniques you used in the this fugue. Great work!


I wholeheartedly agree, around halfway, it got to the point where it was getting late in the night, so I just decided to get it all done within a reasonable timeframe before I went to bed, resulting in some pretty atrocius counterpoint, even by my standards, and I do compose these pieces just for fun, unlike my written work I make sure there is little to no mistakes before I confirm it to be finished.

Edit: That's not to say my written work is perfect, even though I strive for it, being 100% self taught there are of course composing methods and theory that I dont fully understand yet.

As for utilizing a double fugue for choir that is certainly something I will do eventually, it is inevitable and plays into one of the biggest music decisions I have been thinking of attempting, however I will give it time before I ever make the decision since its a very daunting task & I dont really have the time for it right now.


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

I enjoyed this piece very much JamieHoldham. I'm not a music theorist but the harmonies work very well, the sound is beautiful. I hope you keep at it


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

James Mann said:


> I enjoyed this piece very much JamieHoldham. I'm not a music theorist but the harmonies work very well, the sound is beautiful. I hope you keep at it


Thanks for the confidence in my lesser works  Glad you enjoyed it somewhat


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Thanks for the confidence in my lesser works  Glad you enjoyed it somewhat


Now, now, don't be to modest, you know you can do well.


----------



## WarmWater (Sep 3, 2015)

I really enjoyed listening to the piece, and it is quite remarkable that you're 100% self-taught.
I'm also teaching myself, and I always thought that self-taught composers can never be masters of their craft, but you have proved me wrong.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

WarmWater said:


> I really enjoyed listening to the piece, and it is quite remarkable that you're 100% self-taught.
> I'm also teaching myself, and I always thought that self-taught composers can never be masters of their craft, but you have proved me wrong.


Lets not be too presumptuous here, I am far from mastering the craft of counterpoint and the style of the Fuga, I hope too one day but it has not come yet, although I thank you very much for your kind words.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I definitely enjoyed listening to it. Very interesting hearing a contemporary piece with "old-school" counterpoint, if I can call it that. 

Would love to hear it on piano, I think a piano would bring out the "modern" aspect of the piece some more.

Would love to hear more of your work!


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

James Mann said:


> I enjoyed this piece very much JamieHoldham. I'm not a music theorist but the harmonies work very well, the sound is beautiful. I hope you keep at it


I am still enjoying listening to this piece, I downloaded it to listen to on my iPad, if that is alright with you. It's very beautiful!

Perhaps a generous musician would like to perform it for you?


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

James Mann said:


> I enjoyed this piece very much JamieHoldham. I'm not a music theorist but the harmonies work very well, the sound is beautiful. I hope you keep at it


I am still enjoying listening to this piece, I downloaded it to listen to on my iPad, if that is alright with you. It's very beautiful!

Perhaps a generous musician would like to perform it for you?


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

James Mann said:


> I am still enjoying listening to this piece, I downloaded it to listen to on my iPad, if that is alright with you. It's very beautiful!
> 
> Perhaps a generous musician would like to perform it for you?


Thats fine for you if you really want to listen to it, I am surprised anyone would care about my music... as for someone performing, I wont deny anyone who really wants to but - it's a terrible piece in my opinion, atleast halfway through is where I went off course and rushed to the end with disregards to the rules of counterpoint. Not saying the first half was great but it was better than the latter half.


----------

